# Whites Mill?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Anyone know how the water is down there? I buddy & I went down about 5 days ago & it was rip roaring & had to be a few feet high.

Just curious before I drive 45 miles to find out.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its up just a little, But still kinda muddy, I plan on hitting it tonite or tomorrow nite for some Cats


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same idea. When I was there 5 days ago it was really pushing some water around, & the spot nearest to the Goodyear Tire shop was under a few feet of water. There was hardly any place to stand let alone sit.

We couldn't keep our bait down with 3 oz. of weight & I'm not sure we could have with 6 oz.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

The center " island " almost wasn't visible it was up so high. 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=03159500


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I went by the Hocking friday up to Lancaster and the river was up and muddy. If they got all the rain forcast for Sat. it would be tough to fish.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

drove by whites mill today. still up and muddy and movin pretty good


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I was there about a week ago & couldn't keep bait on the bottom with 6 oz. of weight.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I always did good there for catfish when it was flooded. Keep your bait just a few feet off the bank in a small eddie.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Man, I am very tempted to head to Athens Wednesday night. It seems the water is slowing down nicely.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=03159500


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I didnt fish the Mill, But did fish the Hocking Sunday nite, Caught 6 Cats, 4 Channels and 2 Flatties , biggest was around 14lbs. Headed out tomorrow after work to do some wading


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> I didnt fish the Mill, But did fish the Hocking Sunday nite, Caught 6 Cats, 4 Channels and 2 Flatties , biggest was around 14lbs. Headed out tomorrow after work to do some wading


It's finally cleaning up a bit around my place outside Athens. I bet the upper part of the river is looking OK right now, might check it out this weekend.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to go tonight & hope for the best.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

musikman43155 said:


> I think I'm going to go tonight & hope for the best.


If you're catfishing, the Mill should be just fine. The river is down closer to normal level than it has been since March.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Headed out wadin in about 15 minutes going from the Mill down to Stimson Bridge


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I do intend on catfshing for the most part. A few weeks ago I couldn't keep the goldie-fish on the bottom with 6 oz. of weight.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Well how did you do? Seemed to be a great night. Wish I didnt have to spend it fixing a car.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Me and two buddies did a short evening float trip Saturday from a few miles below White's Mill to a take out point. We all caught fish, between three of us we boated 7 channel cats and a drum.


----------

